# Santiago, Buenos Aires and Montevideo - The three capital cities of Southern Cone.



## Rodrigo.uy (Dec 22, 2007)

*Southern Cone​*Chile - Argentina - Uruguay​
It's called the Southern Cone area southernmost of the American continent as a large peninsula that defines the southern continent of South America.

It is composed entirely by Chile, Argentina and Uruguay.

*Demography*
The Southern Cone is strict about 60 million and, since the 1950's, a low birth rate, which is common in Argentina, Chile and Uruguay. Besides the capitals of these countries Buenos Aires, Montevideo and Santiago de Chile are practically in a geographical parallel. The southern and southeastern Brazil, both frequently included, have about 120 million.

*Ethnography*
The ethnography of the region varies depending on the same sector, but we can say that in general, the population of European origin, unlike the rest of Latin America, has influenced and influences genetically quite majority in the three Pias, primarily in Argentina (95%) and Uruguay (96%).

*Quality of Life*

The probably more significant characteristic that distinguishes the Southern Cone is the high average standards and quality of life in relation to other Latin American countries except Canada and the United States.

The high life expectancy, health and access to education (HDI high in Argentina, Uruguay and Chile and southern states of Brazil), the significant and increasing participation in the global economy (Brazil) and the profile of emerging economies area countries, makes the territories covered by Argentina, Brazil, Chile and Uruguay macro-region of americas more prosperous America.

*The three capital cities of Southern Cone​*
*Santiago*​
















































































































































































































*Buenos Aires​*




















































































































































































































































*Montevideo​*



























































































































































































































































































































Sorry, my english isn't perfect, jejeje.


----------



## mvd_rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Che rodri hay fotos de mvd q son re viejas y no son las mejores, se podria cambiar alguna q otra?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'am from URUGUAY and i love these tree cities in the suoth.JAJAJAJAJA
Re americano no?,me re confundieron no?jajajaja,mi ingles es malisimo,jajajaja


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

seba if you can't write in english, you can use the google transleter


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

hey dudes, i cant see the pics!!!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

what happens??? I want to see the photos!!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Thats why I dont use photobucket.

Bandwidth Exceeded.

Go with IMAGESHACK.US. Much better than Photobucket.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

oh i cant see de pix. 
here is the link for the same thread in spanish. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=664188


----------



## tj_alan90alan (Jan 22, 2008)

Madero's Port: (puerto madero)


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

Santiago, Chile

























































Hope you like it.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, I love santiago buildings


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

We can post here the pix of latinscrapers thread.


jcarloschile said:


> Santiago (fotos de Flickr)


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

tj_alan90alan said:


> Madero's Port: (puerto madero)


great picture


----------



## freiermann (Jul 23, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

that's really nice, guys, except i can't see any of the opening post pictures.


----------



## Sh_progre (Jul 28, 2008)

Here some photos that i robed from internet, its a shame that we cant see the opening photos
Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, beautifoul photos


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

nice pics, i love those modern buildings in Buenos Aires,but i prefer the old ones,i´ll be there in november,maby december to enjoy gay life which is just great,hope to enjoy walking by these streets which are ussually shown here

BTW, i fell in love with Santiago,looks just so awesome and developed
and Montevideo is pretty good too,small,but charming and european like Buenos Aires.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

wow, it's amazing what actually seeing the pictures can do for a thread. thanks for fixing the problem. now we can all enjoy the cities. i'd like to see some more pictures of the older sections of santiago. the modern part there in el golf is a bit repetitive.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy (Dec 22, 2007)

Ahora si se pueden ver las fotos!

Now if you can see the photos!


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

amazing cities =)
i think they're the best of Latin America
great job!


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful. Great selection of pictures.


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

3 gorgeous well developed cities


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice shots :cheers: really nice work


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

wonderful cities, splendid architecture!!!


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

Montevideo......


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

Great photos from three awesome cities!! Thanks especially for posting photos of Montevideo as I've never had the chance to see that city


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

more pics of Montevideo.....










World Trade Center Montevideo (2 x 120 mts, 1 x 100 mts)










Antel Tower (160 mts)










El Gaucho Tower (100 mts)










Radisson Montevideo Victoria Plaza Hotel (120 mts)



















18th July avenue


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

Santiago, Chile

Constitution Plaza









Ahumada Street









Apoquindo Avenue









Santiago Subway


















Biggest LED panel on Chile









Skyline


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

Good pics, But these photos were taken by you? 

This section is designed for publishing pics taken by each one. I hope that each one of you are the autors of these pics.

If they were not taken by you, should create a thread *here* .


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really gorgeous-looking cities!!  gracias


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Buenos Aires residential areas

Belgrano





































Palermo





































Recoleta





































Retiro


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome thread! Three incredibly beautiful cities brought together here...just amazing!  :cheers:


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

Santiago - Chile


Classical view









Rosario Norte Ave.









Apoquindo Ave.









Tobalaba Ave.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

Solo fotos de uno?¿?
O puedo poner de Flickr???


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Three lovely cities!


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

meaburroperomerio said:


> Solo fotos de uno?¿?
> O puedo poner de Flickr???


Solo fotos propias en este seccion, podes poner las que sacaste de Tigre que estan barbaras


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

BUENOS AIRES
TIGRE

Tigre is a town in the Buenos Aires Province, Argentina, situated in the north of Greater Buenos Aires, 28 km (17.5 miles) north of Buenos Aires city. Tigre lies on the Paraná Delta and is an important tourist and weekend attraction, easily reached by bus and train services, including the scenic Tren de la Costa. It is the principal town of the Tigre Partido.

The town sits on an island created by several small streams and rivers and was founded in 1820, after floods had destroyed other settlements in the area, then known as the Las Conchas Partido.

The area's name derives from the “tigres” or jaguars that were hunted there, on occasions, in its early years. The area was first settled by Europeans who came to farm the land, and the port developed to serve the Delta and to bring fruit and wood from the Delta and ports upstream on the Paraná river. Tigre is still an important timber processing port. The “Puerto de Frutos” (fruit port) is now a crafts fair located in the old fruit market by the riverside. The Naval Museum is also nearby.

Antiques shops, riverside restaurants and pubs, the casino and Parque de la Costa, an amusement park and its renowned natural beauty make Tigre a popular tourist destination throughout the year.

Tigre is also the starting point for a visit to the magnificent Paraná Delta. For locals and tourists alike, vintage mahogany commuter launches and motorboats are the favourite way to travel through its web of inter-connecting rivers and streams. English-style rowing clubs, countless marinas, humble dwellings and elegant mansions from the “Belle Époque”, such as the Tigre Club, are to be seen, as well as small pensions and upscale lodges, restaurants, teahouses and simple picnic sites.

Tigre has, in recent years, seen an influx of people relocating to the city from other parts of Greater Buenos Aires.


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Que bueno que esta tigre, no conocia!


----------

